# Nurburgring



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just wanted to give all a quick update from the Ring event. Nissan have been excellent hosts and lots of info to follow when I write it all up in the Members area over the next day or two. Suffice to say just come back from the fast lap of the 'Ring with Dirk and the car is astonishing, simply astonishing. There will no doubt be lots of technical rumours and most of the info on the car itself is already on the net (it sounds better in real life I can tell you than the previous car......) but the report is going to take a different direction with the more a slant towards the bits we don't always see as owners - notably the passion and drive of Mizuno-San and his team, along with the rest of Nissan GB and Europe, about the GT-R program as a whole.

Watch this space - I going for a lie down and a Prozac to try to get the adrenlaine out of the system.

PS Came third in the Karting event for the honour of the GTROC ;-)
PPS Anyone of the guys thinking of buying one on the forum - don't even think once let alone twice!


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

_Anyone of the guys thinking of buying one on the forum - don't even think once let alone twice!_

I've put an order in. Was going to change my GTR for an Audi RS5 so more room in the back but happily my 11 yr old son has threatened to disown me.

You sound impressed but how much of the difference down to new car and how much to what sounds like a great driver?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

PSC said:


> _
> You sound impressed but how much of the difference down to new car and how much to what sounds like a great driver?_


_

Actually I didn't notice (but then at those speeds I was just grinning). Dirk the test driver said it was much more planted into the corners with teh new damper settings and lighter wheels. Also under braking it feels much more stable and panted - back end not as squirmy (technical expression). Also sounds better and all the other guys agreed faster than the original (minimum 40 extra BHP so 525 plus)

Full details on the report section - snowed under after day out of office but will be on the case soon._


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

_Full details on the report section - snowed under after day out of office but will be on the case soon_

Thanks. How do I access the Report section?

I understand that our cars currently producing a real 510 bhp so new car over 550bhp! That's impressive.

Did you notice whether ride has improved much? That's the main UK bugbear.

And is the car generally more 'refined' with fewer transmission clunks etc?

I'm going for the black since now non glossy and hence less 'blingy'.

But tempted by the blue although looks a bit on the loud side?

Thanks again

Best

Paul


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry Paul - too early - by reports I meant members area. Can't comment on power but I imagine your assumption is pretty accurate based on previous models. Certainly other owners noticed the difference. Interior quality is up and the blue looks better in the flesh. Not sure I like the red seat trim with blue extrior in Black Edition but then that is the least of our worries.

Ride apparently should be better with damping improved and lots of other technical bits i don't profess to understand. Bigger brakes too - 390mm.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Bigger brakes too - 390mm.


Being a natural born cynic, I have to wonder whether that has been done to improve braking, or shaft the aftermarket suppliers of non-OEM parts......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Interior quality is up


Interesting Roger. What was the noticeable difference in your eyes?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Honestly....and some of the other guys in the presentation may well back this, when you saw the passion of Mizuno-San towards his car (might as well have been a child) and talking about the brake improvements it was not even remotely put on. The guy is an engineer and if you put it in context multi billion dollar corporations are not that worried about a few customers - the vast majority of customers actually do not use aftermarket or tune their vehicles (as David will hopefully confirm - he was one of only two of the whole UK contingent who had done anything at all). We will never know but I can't see a board meeting that says oh let's design our new brakes so a few aftermarket people can't sell them - just doesn't happen as they know that Carbontech etc will simply bring a new one to market before the car is released anyway. All opinion of course and cynics are always good to keep balance.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Trim round Sat Nav and fitting was much better - leather all round and Sat Nav looked more in place. Seats in black edition....well David will get excited about them I am sure! Just little bits and bobs that maybe a new user wouldn't notice - High Def screen was better and gear surround softer and more tactile. Details but overall evolution (we got that word dinned in a lot). I have tons of notes and will try to get as much down as I can over next few evenings and give all a full report. Naranja was also out there and had good impression too I believe.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Being a natural born cynic, I have to wonder whether that has been done to improve braking, or shaft the aftermarket suppliers of non-OEM parts......


Because they know but will never admit that the std brakes are sub standard when pushed hard.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Because they know but will never admit that the std brakes are sub standard when pushed hard.


But if they are still cross drilled and the same spec metal-wise, owners will have the same issues I'd have thought?

Given the major heat issues in brakes and transmission, these are the 2 areas Nissan really need to show improvement.

Hopefully better tranny cooling plus a better spec fluid which can work beyond 120 degrees?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> But if they are still cross drilled and the same spec metal-wise, owners will have the same issues I'd have thought?


I agree that if they are again drilled then another own goal my be in the offing however if they have increased the size it would be fair to assume that different materials may have been introduced aswell. Bigger brakes will stop the car more efficiently full stop and its definitely a nod that the earlier version can be improved on by the very fact that they have changed them. Time will tell.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not really sure why Rog created another thread? A lot of answers are in the earlier one "Nurburgring this weekend" (which is also a better thread title!).

Anyway, the brakes are still cross drilled, but not only 10mm bigger, they are the same weight as the old ones.

The only time Mizuno san looked cross was when he was talking about the old brakes saying they made noise (the clicking problem some reported?), vibration and "clacking" (i.e. cracking!).

These new ones he was very proud to declare were designed by himself and would be much more resistant to cracking.

They certainly seemed tirelessly powerful, very smooth and after many hot laps with no cool down, they were completely crack free, not even the small surface micro fissures.

No doubt the aftermarket will make 390mm replacements in due course, although as that is a less common size than 380, maybe they will be more expensive.

Rears are unchanged.

No ducts in the front spoilers on the Premium and Black edition unfortunately...


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

10mm bigger but same weight - definitely new materials then. The aftermarket boys would do well to fabricate a bracket to allow older cars to upgrade to new style bigger rotors.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> No ducts in the front spoilers on the Premium and Black edition unfortunately...


Apparently there will be no Black or Premium Edition, just one standard trim level but you can opt for the red seat inserts of required. Seats will be Recaros.

On another note, the suspension will have the ClubSport (Spec V) dampers that will hopefully remove some of the twitchiness and bounce.

Personally, I would think it's safe to assume that Nissan willl have addressed some of the trans/diff cooling issues but are unlikely to admit to it. Whether it will be enough for you track guys without resorting to additional coolers remains to be seen.

I have it on good authority that the price will be £72K (includes VAT increase to 20%). It's a little more than I would've liked to pay but I think I may be tempted. Will have to see how work does up to Christmas and then decide.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Not really sure why Rog created another thread? A lot of answers are in the earlier one "Nurburgring this weekend" (which is also a better thread title!).
> 
> ...


Was supposed just to be a quick note to say watch this space - got a little out of hand ha ha!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Apparently there will be no Black or Premium Edition, just one standard trim level but you can opt for the red seat inserts of required. Seats will be Recaros.
> 
> On another note, the suspension will have the ClubSport (Spec V) dampers that will hopefully remove some of the twitchiness and bounce.
> 
> ...


Where did you get that info from? We saw the Premium and Black Editions and sat in them! 
As for SpecV shocks, I thought they were not adjustable?
The new car will definitely retain adjustable shocks with a wider range of damping than currently to take advantage of the new stiffer chassis.

Seeing as Simon Croft himself said that the price was going to be less than £70k inc VAT, I don't know who your source is...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David, I guess we'll have to wait and see. I think it's fair to say that a lot could change between now and next March so maybe it would be good to keep an open mind and not treat anything as though it's set in stone. Maybe bits of what we've both been told will be part of the final package?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

We saw a very clear presentation by Mizuno san about the new model range:

Pure Edition (aka Base Model). Nissan GB have already decided not to import this as the previous model represented less than 5% of total GT-R sales. Only shame is the carbon Spec V Recaros were only an option on this out of the mainstream models. Still a very expensive option, but not quite the £6k each they cost as a "spare part"!

Premium Edition. Light grey headlining and seats that look like the 09/10 models.

Black Edition. Very supportive Recaro full electric seats, red bolsters standard with red flash on gearknob. Black headlining.

M Edition. Luxury, fully customisable. He did NOT refer to it as the Egoist.

Spec V. No mention of any changes from current version, but still available.

Track Club. Non road legal track edition with slicks, race suspension, cage etc. 

I would guess the last three were unlikely to be offered in the UK.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> We saw a very clear presentation by Mizuno san about the new model range:
> 
> Pure Edition (aka Base Model). Nissan GB have already decided not to import this as the previous model represented less than 5% of total GT-R sales. Only shame is the carbon Spec V Recaros were only an option on this out of the mainstream models. Still a very expensive option, but not quite the £6k each they cost as a "spare part"!
> 
> ...


I can second that about the Black Edition Recaros, they were excellent; good looking and very supportive. They were all leather too, as opposed to the leather/alcantara in the premium model which, as David says, were very similar to current.


----------

